

User Experience in Open Source Software - hodgesmr
http://eliotfowler.com/user-experience-in-open-source-software/

======
vitovito
I would suggest that believing "designers want to show off" is probably a bad
assumption to be making. You can't make assumptions about what motivates
people to contribute to open source projects.

I'd also be clearer about which "community" you want to receive your software
well. I'd suggest it be the one the software serves, rather than the open
source community, or the design community.

This was a big topic of discussion at HOPE X, for example, with regards to
infosec software. Security software doesn't serve the communities its supposed
to well, e.g. as demonstrated by Gus Williams' talk, "Solve the Hard Problem."

[http://new.livestream.com/internetsociety2/hopex2/videos/581...](http://new.livestream.com/internetsociety2/hopex2/videos/58150994)

Recommended reading:

[http://smarterware.org/7550/designers-women-and-hostility-
in...](http://smarterware.org/7550/designers-women-and-hostility-in-open-
source)

[http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-
designers/](http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-designers/)

